
Ask HN: Best place to sell domain names? - awb
I have ~200 domain names (.app mostly) that I&#x27;m looking to sell. Had anyone had success selling domains online and if so what service did you use and how long did it take?
======
kemalg
I'm using a couple of marketplaces to list my domain names. Some of them are
Sedo, DAN.com, Afternic, GoDaddy, Uniregistry...

The good point is when you list your domain name on those marketplaces, your
domain will be listed on dofo.com ([https://dofo.com](https://dofo.com)), too.
So if someone searches your domain name on dofo.com, he/she will know that
it's for sale.

The time it takes to sell depends on the quality of your domain names and your
price expectation. I'd say you have a medium portfolio, and you should expect
to sell 2-3% of your portfolio each year, but as I said, it totally depends on
the quality.

------
kmkz
I'd add to kemlg reply here - auctions.godaddy.com might be the only thing
you'd need.

------
gesman
I put "for sale" message on domain's first page.

Sold few like that.

Listing currently another one for $10k.

------
fastbeef
Check 1kprojects.com

